# Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen neuen PC zusammenzuschrauben und verzweifel hier an einem Problem:
Der PC startet erst ganz normal, alle Lüfter drehen, Piepton kommt und es erscheint auch das Bootlogo auf dem Bildschirm. Danach passiert allerings gar nichts mehr, auch nach 15 min. warten bootet der PC nicht weiter und er reagiert auch auf keinen Tastendruck, so dass ich nichtmal mehr ins Bios komme.
_
Verwendete Hardware:_
Phenom II X6 1055T
Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H
Onboard-GraKa über VGA-Anschluß
2 GB TakeMS RAM 800Mhz
BeQuiet P5 520W (knapp 4 Jahre alt)
_
Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert:_
-24pin und 8pin Anschluß erneut angeschlossen
-CMOS Reset
-Minimalkonfiguration (Nur CPU und RAM)
-PC ohne RAM starten (-> Beepcode)

Ich kann mir eigentlich nur zwei Fehlerursachen vorstellen, zum einen das Netzteil, da dieses schon sehr alt ist und seit dem Anschließen an den neuen PC leise pfeift und zum anderen die CPU. Damit diese unterstützt wird muss ich eigentlich erst ein BIOS-Update machen, wird aber schwierig wenn ich nicht mal mehr ins BIOS komme...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus!
Fighter3


----------



## der_knoben (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Also am NT wirds wohl eher nicht liegen.

Die Frage ist eher, wie du vernünftig bis ins Bios kommen willst, ohne dass das Bios mit deiner CPU arbeiten kann. Dafür wäre eine unterstützte CPU sicherlich von Vorteil.


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Okay, danke erstmal für die Antwort!

Ich dachte bisher immer, dass man mit einer noch nicht vom Board unterstützen CPU zwar starten kann, aber meist Leistungseinbußen (bzw. weniger Kerne/niedrigerer Takt) hinnehmen muss. Habe auch leider keine andere AM2+ CPU hier, mit der ich das testen könnte.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Welcher BIOS-Hersteller ist im Spiel? Es müßte ein Award-BIOS sein. 
Ich tippe auf den RAM, daß der nicht ganz richtig sitzt/Kontakt hat. 
Quelle Beep-Codes bei Award:
http://www.hardware-praxis.de/praxis/artikel/d/award-bios-beep-code.html
http://www.biosflash.com/bios-pieptoene.htm
Ich hoffe, das hilft weiter. - Greetz


----------



## zulu1024 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Wenn du das Board vor kurzem erst gekauft hast, dann kann es schon sein das es das neueste BIOS drauf hat. Kommst du denn ins BIOS? Wenn ja schalte Fullscreen Logo on Boot aus, um zu sehen ob CPU und RAM erkannt werden. Bei einer neuen zusammenstellung hilft meist ein CMOS reset, den du ja schon durchgeführt hast. Die BIOS Batterie entfernen kann auch nicht schaden, dann vom Netz trennen, Power switch betätigen, Batterie wieder einsetzen und wieder alles zusammenschustern und starten.


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Danke! Ich dachte immer ein Piepton beim Start wäre ganz normal... dann wirds wohl am Speicher liegen. Bekomme vermtl. am Montag oder Dienstag neuen, dann werde ich das nochmal testen. Wäre allerdings komisch, weil der verbaute Speicher voher in einem anderen System einwandfrei funktioniert hat.

EDIT// Komando Zurück! 
Habe eben nochmal genauer nachgelesen und festgestellt, dass die Beepcodes gar nicht übereinstimmen. Beim Start höre ich einen kurzen Ton und nicht wie es bei einem Fehler mit dem RAM wäre einen langen Ton. Der Arbeitsspeicher scheint also doch in Ordnung zu sein.

Hat einer vielleicht noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Manchmal reicht ein Staubkrümel in der Steckkontaktleiste der RAMs. Versuch doch mal die RAM-Slots mit `nem kräftigen Föhn auszublasen. Hast Du schon andere Slots bzw. das Starten mit nur einem RAM-Riegel probiert? Es kann auch sein, daß ein Riegel, warum auch immer, den Geist aufgegeben hat; bei zweien ist es aber schon sehr unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Neustes BIOS ist definitiv nicht drauf, das da Board gebraucht (hier im Forum) gekauft wurde.
Die Batterie habe ich rausgenommen, hat aber leider nichts gebracht, genauso das Lüften der RAM-Slots. Aktuell ist nur ein RAM-Riegel verbaut, daran sollte es also auch nicht liegen. 
Da ich einen EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn verbaut habe komme ich nicht an den ersten RAM-Slot ran, kann das Problem daran liegen? Laut Handbuch sollte das aber eigentlich völlig egal sein.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Kommst Du an den ersten RAM-Riegel ran, wenn Du den Lüfter vom Matterhorn abnimmst? - Ist der erste RAM-Slot neben der CPU besetzt?
Wenn ja:- den Sitz dieses 1ten Riegels würde ich auf jeden Fall mal überprüfen und wenn die CPU zum Testen für `ne kurze Zeit nur passiv gekühlt wird, 
bringt sie das nicht gleich um. Teste beide Riegel jeweils einzeln in dem Slot, der laut Manual besetzt sein muß, um das Board mit 1nem Riegel zu betreiben.


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Da ich mich anscheinend missverstandlich ausgedrückt habe:
slot 1,2,3 sind nicht besetzt. in slot 4 steckt ein 2gb Modul, welches in einem anderen PC funktioniert.


----------



## der_knoben (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Wie kommtihr eigentlich darauf, dass es am RAM liegt? Wenn kein RAM drin ist, kommt doch ein Beepcode. Wenn welcher drin ist nicht. Von daher sollte der RAM in Ordnung sein.

Wenn das Bios allerdings die CPU nicht unterstützt, dann kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass der Rrechner nicht anläuft.
Vllt einfach ne günstige unterstützte AM2+CPU kaufen, und die nur fürs Bios update einsetzen, und dann wieder zurückschicken oder nen bekannten frage, der eine unterstützte AM2+ CPU hat, ob du dir die mal ausleihen kannst.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Wenn der RAM keinen richtigen Kontakt hat bzw. defekt ist, ist das gleichbedeutend mit kein "RAM drin" und in dem Fall gibt es beim Award-Bios einen 1x lang Beep-Ton. 
Und diesen Beep hat er. Schau mal in die Links aus Post# 4. Andererseits testet er z.Z. mit einem RAM-Riegel, der in einem anderen PC tatsächlich lief. 

@Fighter3 - Ist der Slot Nr.4 derjenige, welcher im Betrieb mit nur 1nem RAM-Riegel benutzt werden muß?


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe kommt kein langer, sondern ein kurzer Ton. Einen RAM-Defekt halte ich deshalb auch für relativ unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Hmm, dann hab`ich mich vergalloppiert. 1x kurz heißt "bis hierhin alles Ok". 
"Jetzt liegts alleine an Windows;-" steht als lapidarer Kommentar in der Tabelle auf Biosflash.com.
Ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen wirst Du vermutlich nicht so ohne weiteres auftreiben können.
Vieleicht einen anderen PC mit einem guten Netzteil, beide geöffnet nebeneinander stellen und die benötigten Strippen zu deinem Mainboard rüberlegen?


----------



## der_knoben (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Ist der Slot 4 der Slot, der am nächsten an der CPU ist? Wenn nicht, dann steck mal den RAM in den Slot, der am nächsten an der CPU ist.
Ich gehe übrigens nicht von einem NT Fehler aus, sondern von einer nicht unterstützt CPU durchs BIOS.


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Ein anderes Netzteil kann ich leider nicht organisieren.
Habe den RAM jetzt in jedem Slot getestet, leider hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, hier im Forum auf dem Markplatz ein Kaufgesuch für eine billige CPU eines älteren Typs abzusetzen, die auf deinem Board läuft 
oder zu schauen, ob so etwas im Angebot ist. Evtl. sogar nach Verleih fragen; das auch in regionalen Kleinanzeigen (meine Stadt, Hood, Seite d. Regionalzeitung usw.), 
oft sitzt ein PC-Freak mit Ersatzteillager nur ein paar Straßen weiter. 
Ist kein kleiner Händler mit Service in deiner Nähe, der   eine lauffähige CPU draufsetzt und das BIOS flasht?


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

So, neuer Stand:

RAM-Modul in Slot 1: Langer Piepton -> RAM kaputt
RAM Modul in Slot 4 : Viele, kurze Töne -> Netzteil defekt

Das gleiche Ergebnis kommt, wenn ich ein 400W Netzteil von Corsair verwende.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Ach du Kacke, jetzt wirds ja endgültig eng. Ist etwa das Mainboard defekt?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

1x2gb ram riegel bei nem amd 6 kerner? =o


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Also, der 1 Riegel ist wie gesagt nur vorläufig verbaut. Im Laufe der Woche (vllt. sogar noch heute) sollten nochmal 4GB kommen. 

Ich gehe jetzt mal nach dem Ausschlussverfahren vor:

CPU: Ist neu, daher wohl in Ordnung
RAM: ???
GPU: Onboard-Lösung, Bild wird korrekt ausgegeben, in Ordnung
MB : Kommt bis zum Bootlogo, immer unterschiedliche Beepcodes -> ???
NT : Pfeift teilweise, hat aber vorher funktioniert. Kann aber ausgeschlossen werden, da es mit einem anderen Netzteil keine Besserung gab.

Es sollten also eigentlich nur Mainboard oder Arbeitsspeicher in Frage kommen. Beide Teile sind gebraucht, das Mainboard ist hier aus dem Forum und genau 2 Jahren und knapp 5 Tage alt und der Arbeitsspeicher war in meinem vorherigen PC verbaut und hat dort einwandfrei funktioniert.

Da ich den jetzt verbauten Arbeitsspeicher als Kit gekauft habe, steckt der aktuell nicht verbaute Riegel in einem anderen Rechner. Bei diesem tritt das gleiche Problem auf, obwohl ganz andere Hardware verwendet wird (Rechner aus meiner Signatur). 
Meine Vermutung daher: Arbeitsspeicher ist hinüber.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

Ja, das klingt schlüssig. Hast Du noch Garantie auf den RAM?


----------



## Fighter3 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer PC bleibt beim Bootlogo hängen*

So, neuer Zwischenstand:

Ein Riegel ist defekt, der anderen ist zumindest optisch in Ordnung.
Beepcodes sehen aber auch mit den Riegel, der eigentlich arbeiten sollte sehr nach Speicherfehler aus. Werde mich mal drum bemühen um einen Ersatzriegel aufzutreiben.


----------

